# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ار تباط فیلد های یکسان

## mojtaba1363

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

یک database  طراحی شده در ارتباط دو جدول مشکل درام

در جدول افراد کد ملی و شماره پرسنلی پرایمری هستند و در جدول فاکتور شماره پرسنلی کلید خارجی است تایپ هر فیلد nverchar  است 
اما در ارتباط مشکل دو فیلد کدپرسنلی  مشکل دارم و ارتباط بر قرار نمیکنه 

لطفا راهنمایی  بفرمایید 

ممنونم 

یا علی

----------

